
Ask HN: Which companies develop custom WordPress extensions? - newyearnewyou
I am looking for an experienced company to develop a WordPress extension for me that I would then like to sell
======
coreymaass
I think your best bet is to hire a WordPress freelancer. You might the usual
freelancer sites, but I'd also recommend getting involved in the WordPress
ecosystem, meet some of the top developers, and hire or partner with them. The
issue is never getting something built. The issue is sustaining the software
over time, reliably. Otherwise you lose customers.

